# CIRCC looking for interventional radiology remote coding work



## allie36 (Nov 14, 2015)

I have 8 years interventional radiology coding experience.  I would love a remote coding full or part time remote interventional radiology coding job.  I have attached my resume please e-mail me at alysiaur26@yahoo.com.  I now have my CIRCC and I also have my CCS.  Part time work, I am looking for about 10 hours a week.


----------



## ShellyGenaro (Nov 17, 2015)

If you are interested in coding DX radiology, CT/CTA, MRI/MRA, NM, US along with IR please send your resume to hr@apsmedbill.com


----------



## RLIEN1968 (Nov 17, 2015)

*IR Remote Coding Positions*

3M is in need of IR coders too!  You can look on their career page although I'm not sure if there is an actual job posting anymore for it.  I can forward your resume to my supervisor if you would like.

Volt Workforce is another temp agency that hired me as an IC working with 3M to do radiology coding.  They need more IC radiology coders not just IR too.

Just let me know if I can help further!  

Renee


----------



## allie36 (Nov 20, 2015)

*thank you*

Renee,

Please send my resume to your employer.  



thank you for your help,
Alysia


----------



## kitkatcoder (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello,

I have submitted your resume to EqualizeRCM.


----------



## allie36 (Apr 7, 2016)

*still looking*

I am still looking for remote IVR coding work.  Please let me know if you need an IVR coder.


----------

